# TTOC members (new and old!)



## nutts

As most of you know Russell has decided to call it a day administering the current TTOC. Also as many of you are aware we have decided to continue the TTOC, but start a fresh, so to speak.

In order to understand whether this is a necessary and good idea I would like gauge the general opinion of the forum (for starters). So if you would like to send details (forum id, name, email and postal address) we will collate it and see whether we have a worthwhile venture.

For data protection issues we can't simply take the TTOC records from Russell, so if you are a current member and want to continue in the new TTOC, the please send your details again.

Thanks


----------



## smitten

Hello NuTTs,

How do you want all this information sent, just thinking that you will be having a hell of a lot of IM's 

I think that it is important to keep the TTOC alive, and appreciate the work that yourself and everybody else who has volunteered is doing (Would have volunteered my help, but everyone tells me I am more of a hinderance )

Thanks again


----------



## t7

NuTTs - Where do we send this info?

Do you need someone to collate it yet or are you planning to keep it on file until after the meeting in Jan? Let me know if you need a hand with this.

Louise


----------



## nutts

;D Well volunteered Louise ;D I'm good at "volunteering" people ;D

If you could post an email address (one for the job so that you can keep the account just for this purpose), then everyone could send the details to you. ;D

Thanks :


----------



## nutts

Lets start collating the info straight-away. It can then be presented at the EGM on Jan 11th.


----------



## hutters

Just a thought, but could any of the web guru's out there put a form up that would be completed by each of us and then dumped into a database/excel to save some poor soul (Louise) having to re-key everything?


----------



## t7

Since when did "let me know if you need a hand" = "I am volunteering to coordinate".    ... oh ok then....

If people email me their details at [email protected] I will hold onto them until the Jan meeting. We only need real name/
forum name/ email - postal address is optional at this stage (in case you have security concerns in advance of an official TTOC organisation being set up).

As usual the details you send will only be used for the purpose of contacting you about the TTOC and will not be passed onto ANY third parties.

Louise


----------



## paulb

NuTTs

As current Secretary 'volunteer' I am happy to support this activity. I have set up an email account as [email protected], if you want me to collate stuff.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## paulb

OK - Louise beat me to it!


----------



## nutts

wow, volunteers come out of the woodwork ;D

Paul, how are you at on-line forms? ;D


----------



## t7

> Just a thought, but could any of the web guru's out there put a form up that would be completed by each of us and then dumped into a database/excel to save some poor soul (Louise) having to re-key everything?


Hey I like this idea - anyone know how to do this...?

Paul - apologies! Would be more than happy for you to coordinate. Prob worth trying to automate if we can though..?


----------



## paulb

I spend my life working with Excel.  I can set this up so that all records come to a fixed mailbox on my PC and then can be automatically ported into Excel to form a membership list...

Mark - is it also possible to mailshot the existing database?


----------



## PaulS

What do we "non members" do - i.e only been on the forum for 6 months, got the TTOC paperwork through just as it went into "administration", so to speak?

I am very keen to participate in the TTOC, including meetings/drives of course and possibly for magazine articles/editorial as I used to do one a few years back.


----------



## nutts

Paul

This thread is for ANYONE to post on. The whole idea is we need to gauge the likely membership of the new TTOC. So new AND old are welcome to register their interest in applying to the TTOC.

PS we have positions available on the editorial sub-committee for those who want to volunteer ;D


----------



## PaulS

Thanks Nutts, the only problem is it looks like I'll be moving house in the new year so I'm not sure yet if I can make it to the big TTOC meeting. I will try to though. BTW, I used to do a 200 print run 24 page full colour A4 mag, it was printed by BA systems at very reasonable rates!


----------



## paulb

Can I suggest that rather than posting in on here, people do email it to an account (either mine or louise's but can we pick just one).

It is much easier to then extract the data.

I would like to see Name, Forum Name, Address, Email Address and Phone Number (optional) as fields to be collated.


----------



## nutts

> I spend my life working with Excel. Â  I can set this up so that all records come to a fixed mailbox on my PC and then can be automatically ported into Excel to form a membership list...
> 
> Mark - is it also possible to mailshot the existing database?


Paul,

anything to make the life of either you or Louise easier ;D


----------



## paulb

OK - to set the ball rolling, I have set up an autoresponder at [email protected].

If you email this address, it will reply with a form to fill in. Keeping information standard will aid collation.

Reply to the message, fill in the form and send it back. It will send another copy of the form automatically but ignore it...

Hope that is ok with everyone


----------



## nutts

That's great Paul.

Cheers ;D


----------



## PaulS

Thanks paul, form filled in as requested


----------



## trevor

All done thanks Paul

TTrevor


----------



## thorney

Me too....well done matey.

From what I hear the TTOC will be pretty big!


----------



## t7

> From what I hear the TTOC will be pretty big!


V cryptic - you going to explain?


----------



## thorney

Well lets just say we hope to be sorting merchandise, stickers, badges, an extensive newsletter and discounts off various merchants - TBA but we're encouraged by the clear demand to keep the TTOC going.


----------



## nutts

and in case anyone didn't realise...Thorney is my PA / guru / father figure ::


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry guys, but i'm just about to fly off on a weeks vacation and i can't send to an autoresponder as my company have just switched on my autoreply, so the email you require will just bounce backwards & forwards for a week or so.

You know my forum ID & Mark has my Yahoo & MSN Messenger ID's (Messenger ID is the same as my email address).

I hope this is enough as i won;t be able to give you any more details offline until next weekend (7/8th Dec)


----------



## nutts

I'll send an email with Paul's details..


----------



## thorney

> and in case anyone didn't realise...Thorney is my PA / guru / father figure Â ::


Hmmmm.

PA? - Go feck yerself. ;D
Guru? - More like Gnu. :-X
Father figure? - Come here little boy, do you want to see my puppy dog? 

You know that omnipotent being who comes out and causes Picard so much grief in Star Trek, Q I think his name is - dats me dat is ;D


----------



## nutts

impotent.....dats u dat is Mr Gnu :


----------



## jonhaff

What are you all doing !! You are only creating more work for yoursleves that is totally unnecessary. You shouldnt have any problems taking the existing database by just transfering ownership from Russell to someone else, if this is done properly there is no data protection problem.

Whats to stop me coming over with a CD and copying it from Russell and then using it? Nothing? Its all part of this established club, as long as its done properly whats the big issue? (flame jacket on!)


----------



## Dubcat

I think you are right - the data protection act states that the data should not be used for any purpose other then that which it was collected for. Unless you want to use it for something other then the TT Forum there ought to be no problem with using it.

After all - if i give my name and address to joe bloggs at Tesco, and joe leaves, tesco can still use my information cant they.

phoTToniq


----------



## nutts

Fantastic idea guys and it was our first thought, honestly. Lets just forget it for an idea though.... won't can't explain the reasons though. Sorry. We need to move on build this club to be the club we've ALL always wanted.

Everyone come-on and get your interest registered now. Your Club need you ;D


----------



## b3ves

> Fantastic idea guys and it was our first thought, honestly. Lets just forget it for an idea though.... won't can't explain the reasons though. Sorry. We need to move on build this club to be the club we've ALL always wanted.
> 
> Everyone come-on and get your interest registered now. Your Club need you ;D


Having to start again doesn't suggest you are being given much support in the 'handover'.

Remind me what I paid a subscription for this year ???


----------



## Dubcat

NuTTs - thanks for taking the initiative.

I have sent the email with all my details. You guys are doing a great job - don't stop!

phoTToniq.


----------



## paulb

Rob

Unfortunately, we have to look to the future and not the past. It is not ideal but we need support from the membership to drive forward a new club.

Paul


----------



## jampott

From the sound of that, Russell has either "lost" the current membership details or is not willing to participate in handing them over.

Either way, thats a pretty lousy situation. How do you intend to reach the hundreds of owners who received the paper subscription, but don't have the time or inclination to access this forum on the web? It'd be great to mailshot them, give them the ability to pay online for a new subscription, and invite them back into the fold.

I can't believe Russell would obstruct this deliberately (not if he wants us to carry on buying things from Forge at any rate!) so one assumes that, like the server itself losing all the posts a while ago, somehow the membership database has gone for a Burton as well?


----------



## nutts

Agreed. It isn't the best situation we find ourselves in, but we will not be receiving the existing membership database and that's a fact. It won't help to discuss it, so we should move on and look forward. Lets get those membership enquiries sent to Paul and see whether we actually have enough interest to keep the club going....afterall we will have our badges soon ;D

On the subject of those members who don't use this forum and how to mailshot them..... Russel did add to his last newsletter that a committee was being formed for the new TTOC, I wonder whether he could add something about an email address for those non-forum based members to register their interest........


----------



## jampott

> It won't help to discuss it


Maybe not, but if it is down to the actions of any individual(s) then surely offering them either an honorary position on the committee or any other such title bestowed on them suddenly becomes a slightly less viable proposition.

Agree you don't want to discuss it on the forum. Probably not the place for it, I'll admit...


----------



## scoTTy

> Having to start again doesn't suggest you are being given much support in the 'handover'.
> 
> Remind me what I paid a subscription for this year Â ???



Who said there was a handover? Russell did not say there would be, he simply said he was "bowing out".[/*]
Your subscription was for membership of the club that Russell ran and entitled you to the benefits this entailed including the newsletter. Russell wanted to ensure that no misses out on what he committed to, hence why he is continueing with the newsletter until all the subscriptions run out.[/*]
The database - People sent Russell their information based on knowing and trusting Russell. To be totally honest I wouldn't expect him to hand over the database to some unknown people purely because the forum has elected them. Who knows what that information could be used for? The Owners Club that we are talking about setting up is not a continuation of the old one but a newly formed one. It therefore has nothing to do with Russell or any data he may have. If we want a new OC then we need to set it up. People submitting their details now should be aware that this information will be passed around to anyone who happens to be elected on the TTOC commitee. This is very different to entrusting it to one known person.[/*]
*Summary : Russell has totally bowed out of the OC and this forum (with the exception of some Forge postings) and we need to start from scratch.
*[/*]
I hope I'm not speaking out of turn by posting this information but I think we should all understand where we stand.


----------



## nutts

I think ScoTTy is correct (thanks ScoTTy). It is now time to move on and get our new TTOC running. We've all thanked Russell for all the hardwork and initiative he has had in forming the current TTOC, but now it's OUR turn. We will survive or not on how well we do and not on whether we have a db of names and addresses. Russell on his own can do. I'm damn well sure we can as a group.


----------



## Guest

now I was going to ask.. why...???

but thanks for clarfying the data protect' points.. Mark & Scotty..


----------



## thorney

Speaking as an exisitng TTOC member I would like to be given the OPPORTUNITY to be informed of a new TTOC as the exisiting one is wound down.

Thus far we have Russell (correctly) saying he can't share the list as it was given to him and him alone - I agree with that and it is the correct reaction.

HOWEVER, I would hope Russell would have the foresight to realise that I joined the TTOC because of what it offered and if a new TTOC was beginning then I would like to be informed as to what my options were and whether I minded my existing membership details being passed to the new TTOC group so that I might be informed as to what was happening.


----------



## nutts

FI

Russell will send out the new TTOC contact details with his next newsletter. (Thanks again ScoTTy).


----------



## IanWest

By moving this thread from the main forum, bit pointless in my opinion, no one other than existing members can see it.

I have just logged in with my new laptop and as a new user, the TTOC forum does not appear anywhere.

How do you intend to get new members to join if they know nothing about it? ???


----------



## KevinST

Ian, this forum is no longer "TTOC members only" so anyone can access this area now.
I've just tested it on another machine and it appears to be working.


----------



## nutts

So not pointless : cheers Kevin


----------



## IanWest

Sorry, saying it was a bit pointless was slightly harsh! More a reflection on the fact that this new laptop is not working as it should to put it politely 
Please accept my apologies ;D


----------



## Thumper

Don't take this the wrong way, but how secure will the membership data be ? - after all, you are asking for lots of details (address, phone numbers etc.) of people who all own nice, shiny, expensive and very desirable motors. If this information is linked in to forum posts (people will happily say they are flying off on holiday for a couple of weeks!).......

My reason for asking is that a few years ago, my brand new, Â£1200 mountain bike was stolen from a "secure" garage just 2 weeks after purchase - police later caught the thieves and discovered that they had "obtained" a copy of the customer database from the shop and used this to locate & nick the best bikes !


----------



## KevinST

Thumper - if in any doubt - just supply the details you're happy to give - e.g. real name, email address, forum name.
That way, NuTTs and Paulb get a good idea of how many people are interested in the TTOC.


----------



## paulb

Thumper

As Kevin says, just supply the information that you are happy to give - the more the better as it reduces additional admin overhead later.

In terms of security, all the information is kept on my PC at home which is password protected, in a password protected spreadsheet.

I will not be sharing specific content of the database until we have the new committee agreed in Janaury when other people such as treasurer, secretary and newsletter distributor may also need access.

Paul


----------



## nutts

Anyone who's worried about their data. I have submitted mine and trust Paul to keep it safe. Paul will NOT use it for any other purpose than he has already mentioned. None of the other proposed committee members will see that data. The only time that it will be used is when we ask you to actually confirm your interest in kjoining the TTOC. If at that time you do not want to join, well that's life and we delete any details we have on the database.

Once the TTOC is running your data will be used by the TTOC to supply TT related info to (magazine, offers, etc). OVER MY DEAD BODY WILL IT WILL USED FOR ANY OTHER PURPOSE. If still not happy then supply forum is, name and a method for contact (postal, email or phone - preference is in that order).

The choice is yours. We are doing this for you, the members not to make money for ourselves. Saying all that, I do understand any worries.


----------



## Thumper

! WoW !Â© - Three *5 STAR* replies - I feel quite important 

Thanks for putting my mind at rest - I have now registered ... address to follow once the TTOC is up & running!

Sorry I can't offer anything other than moral support to the club at the moment - although I have some ideas & input for the newsletter.

:


----------



## jonah

Thumper b4 you use the word "WOW" would you plz ask my permission as i have registered as copyrite and you could be looking at a hefty fine 
TTotal will be recieving his summons very soon if he continues to use this word Â


----------



## geoff

As a member of the forum but not the club, I would like to join the club and also offer any help that I can to the club in the way of "webby" stuff. If you care to check out my Games Retail site, you will see that, although no expert I am quite a dab hand with the old html and forms etc. Could also set up a Secure Online Membership Application form if that's any good.


Cheers

Geoff
http://www.pressxgames.com


----------



## PopeyDog

Just sent mine through. ;D

Thanks for all the hard work you guys are putting into this.


----------



## Wak

Hi could you please keep me as a supporter, would like to attend the EGM but would rather wait for a formal outcome before supplying details.


----------



## Phil_H

Please include me as an interested party for future TTOC/Forum ventures. I have mailed Paul with my details.


----------



## petrolhead

Why cant we just kep this one?

Whatever you have my support.

Now what was the question


----------



## paulb

This Forum is separate from the Owner's Club and will stay in its current form.

What we are talking about is a new Owner's Club as the founder of the initial club is unable to continue with his committment.


----------



## vlastan

> Anyone who's worried about their data. I have submitted mine and trust Paul to keep it safe. Paul will NOT use it for any other purpose than he has already mentioned. None of the other proposed committee members will see that data. The only time that it will be used is when we ask you to actually confirm your interest in kjoining the TTOC. If at that time you do not want to join, well that's life and we delete any details we have on the database.
> 
> Once the TTOC is running your data will be used by the TTOC to supply TT related info to (magazine, offers, etc). OVER MY DEAD BODY WILL IT WILL USED FOR ANY OTHER PURPOSE. If still not happy then supply forum is, name and a method for contact (postal, email or phone - preference is in that order).
> 
> The choice is yours. We are doing this for you, the members not to make money for ourselves. Saying all that, I do understand any worries.


As I don't trust the safety of your computer systems, can you please give me a Â£100 deposit as a guarantee that you will not misuse my personal details? This deposit will be returned at the end of TTOC membership!

Thank you!


----------



## paulb

> As I don't trust the safety of your computer systems, can you please give me a Â£100 deposit as a guarantee that you will not misuse my personal details? This deposit will be returned at the end of TTOC membership!
> 
> Thank you!


Another valuable contribution to this process by Vlastan! 

It is up to each user to decide if they are happy or not but, at some point, personal details will need to be provided to allow membership information, newsletters, etc to be mailed to people.


----------



## nutts

I looked and then chose to ignore it, as it didn't deserve typing some words over.

Once Jan 11th is past, as Paul says, we will have to ask those people who have only provided the barest of info, to provide some more info so we can send out an info pack.


----------

